# molasses replacement



## the_seraphim (Dec 25, 2006)

i aint got no molasses, the local shop wont have any and i can't be bothered to go find one thats a) open (its 10pm) and b) stocks the stuff

so i have the following recipe

¾ cup butter, softened
1 cup sugar
1 egg
¼ cup molasses
2 tsp. baking soda
2 cups flour
½ tsp. ground cinnamon
1 tsp. ground ginger
1 tsp. ground cloves
½ tsp. salt
extra sugar for coating Preheat oven to 350°F (200°C).

Cream the butter and the sugar.

Add the egg and stir in the molasses.

Combine the baking soda, flour, spices and salt in a separate bowl.

Combine the wet and dry mixtures.

Shape into small (2 cm diameter) balls and roll in granulated sugar.

Place on greased cookie sheet. Do not flatten balls.

Bake for about 11 minutes.
and i have available the following substitutes:

honey, golden syrup, maple syrup

if desperate i could make some what i think is molasses (cane sugar + water + heat until it goes brown into like treacle)

i need an answer quickly as my fiancee is deperate for the cookies and i have little stalling time (shes heavily pregnant)

any suggestions are welcome... basically they are chewy cinnamon cookies (im not using the ginger and i hate cloves)


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

I'd use honey or golden syrup. Maple syrup would add too much water to the cookie recipe. 
Honey would add a flowery, though mild, flavor profile where molasses would be a much stronger taste.


----------



## bwhit (Mar 14, 2008)

Try brown sugar in place of the sugar and molasses. Cream it with your butter. If you think it should be creamier, use 1/4 c. corn syrup.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

dark corn syrup
malt syrup
golden syrup


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Easy peasy

But not perhaps with the ingredients you mention. 

Ordinary brown sugar is made by combining refined white sugar with molasses. If you have brown sugar, try mixing 3/4 cup light or regular brown sugar and 1/2 cup white for the equivalent of 1 cup white and 1/4 cup molasses. Got dark brown sugar? Reverse the ratio. No brown? How about Demerara or Muscovada? Treat as light brown sugar. 

With any of these, you'd have to bump the liquid a bit to compensate for the change of wet (molasses) to dry (sugar). 

Caramelized sugar is nothing at all like molasses. Caramel is what you suggest with your browned syrup. Oddly caramel is a lot more like caramel than molasses. Why is that? Golden syrup is, I suppose, the closest of the things you have on hand -- but it's much lighter. Molasses has a bite -- which is why it's good in spice cookies. Spice cookies are not treacle tart. You knew that, though. Honey also is much smoother than molasses. 

Best of British. You'll need it,
BDL


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I sub in sorghum....same consistency does not have the bite of black strap.


----------

